# Newspaper Article on Memory Systems



## Julian (May 15, 2011)

http://www.thestar.com/news/insight/article/991327--meandering-in-mr-mnemonic-s-memory-palace

The article talks about Joshua Foer and how he uses a person-action-object system combined with a journey system to memorize decks of cards. It also briefly talks about Ben Pridmore and how he uses and image system to memorize strings of binary.


----------

